# Are Boobs or Butts better?



## BurningDesire (Dec 18, 2015)

Well gentlemen, start your debate!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 18, 2015)

I like how you capitalize boobs and butts lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2015)

Butts are better.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 18, 2015)

same as VinsCool;


VinsCool said:


> Butts are better.


I have my reasons


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Butts are better.


I prefer a nice shaped butt and a flat chested / medium rack. So Yeee. I like both. Just depend how they are formed lol


Butt overall I prefer boobs


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I prefer a nice shaped butt and a flat chested / medium rack. So Yeee. I like both. Just depend how they are formed lol
> 
> 
> Butt overall I prefer boobs


Women may have nice boobes, but eveyone could have a nice butt.

soo....


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Women may have nice boobes, but eveyone could have a nice butt.
> 
> soo....


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


>


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


Are you to gay and dating or something? Is there some form of drama I do not know about?!?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Are you to gay and dating or something? Is there some form of drama I do not know about?!?


I could say it directly:

I am, but I'm not dating anyone


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

You can think what you want 

I am dating a girl right now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You can think what you want
> 
> I am dating a girl right now.


*right now*


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I could say it directly:
> 
> I am, but I'm not dating anyone


Ohhhh. I see. Well then


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Ohhhh. I see. Well then


what did you expect of me


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *right now*


Im still Alone and sad lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ihaveamac said:


> what did you expect of me


Nothing really. The only thing I expect from you is to be super smart at everything.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Nothing really. The only thing I expect from you is to be super smart at everything.


and yet Wii homebrew keeps stumping me left and right

it's because it's so old and stuff


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> and yet Wii homebrew keeps stumping me left and right
> 
> it's because it's so old and stuff


But I can help you with wii stuff


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> and yet Wii homebrew keeps stumping me left and right
> 
> it's because it's so old and stuff


My friend is a genius at that stuff. We use to play hacked super smash bros at or library. His Wii was on deaths row so he replaced it with the library's lol. Now they have a Wii and a PS4. It's legit the go to place for half days here.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> My friend is a genius at that stuff. We use to play hacked super smash bros at or library. His Wii was on deaths row so he replaced it with the library's lol. Now they have a Wii and a PS4. It's legit the go to place for half days here.


it took me ages to get USB Loader GX working when most of it was actually pretty simple


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> it took me ages to get USB Loader GX working when most of it was actually pretty simple


I missed out on Wii hacking. My Wii broke and I wasn't smart enough to fix it.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I missed out on Wii hacking. My Wii broke and I wasn't smart enough to fix it.


I'm using a wii u so it makes it all the more special


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

I still like butts.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I still like butts.


I probably like them more than you


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I'm using a wii u so it makes it all the more special


Ah I see. I'm currently waiting for the 5.5.0 exploit to be released before Christmas...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I probably like them more than you


How could you be so sure of that?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How could you be so sure of that?


go to the first page. what did I say about myself?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> go to the first page. what did I say about myself?


I also have my reasons.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> go to the first page. what did I say about myself?


The reason why I like boobs more then butts. Is because you get to look at the boobs more often.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> The reason why I like boobs more then butts. Is because you get to look at the boobs more often.


but, the reason I like butts more is, well, figure it out.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> but, the reason I like butts more is, well, figure it out.


More people has butts


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> More people has butts


nope, it's not that I'd look at them more


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> More people has butts


Dude he said he's gay. How hard is it to look back lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Dude he said he's gay. How hard is it to look back lol


But I already know


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But I already know


but the reasons given aren't why I like them more


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> but the reasons given aren't why I like them more


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

If she was real and could lower her standard enough I would be in heaven.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> If she was real and could lower her standard enough I would be in heaven.


Not like Freya Crescent enough.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

I wish I could post something but I can't for various reasons


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Not like Freya Crescent enough.


The only fury I approve of is crystal from starfox.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I wish I could post something but I can't for various reasons


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> The only *fury* I approve of is *crystal* from starfox.


this is now immortalized.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> this is now immortalized.


Haha. Oh well I also approve of cat girls. Remember kids

Every dollar spent on the waging war on drugs is a dollar not spent geneticly engineering cat girls for domestic ownership.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Haha. Oh well I also approve of cat girls. Remember kids
> 
> Every dollar spent on the waging war on drugs is a dollar not spent geneticly engineering cat girls for domestic ownership.


do you approve of me, a *fury*?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Haha. Oh well I also approve of cat girls. Remember kids
> 
> Every dollar spent on the waging war on drugs is a dollar not spent geneticly engineering cat girls for domestic ownership.


I wish my girlfriend to be a catgirl.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> do you approve of me, a *fury*?


Yes. I approve of you. Haha.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> I wish my girlfriend to be a catgirl.


Give her cat ears the next time you have sex.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Yes. I approve of you. Haha.


Do you approve of me?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Do you approve of me?


 Yes. Howver I hope you both know my approval means nothing as your both awesome people no matter what your into.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Is the site going down for anyone?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Yes. Howver I hope you both know my approval means nothing as your both awesome people no matter what your into.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Is the site going down for anyone?


You are awesome

and yes.
.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You are awesome
> 
> and yes.
> .


Thank you! Also. Thank you for confirming. I thought it was just me. I was getting error 504 and 502/3 not sure which


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

Yeah gateway


BurningDesire said:


> Thank you! Also. Thank you for confirming. I thought it was just me. I was getting error 504 and 502/3 not sure which


 504 error.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah gateway
> 
> 504 error.


Rest in pepsi Gbatemp


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Rest in pepsi Gbatemp


it's bacl


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> it's bacl


Yee. I thought they where adding snow flakes


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

coke is better

also shouldn't you get back on topic


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Yee. I thought they where adding snow flakes


I'd prefer Tem flakes.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> coke is better
> 
> also shouldn't you get back on topic


I prefer root beer imo. People who where leggings normally have pretty damn good butts.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I prefer root beer imo. People who where leggings normally have pretty damn good butts.


I guess


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'd prefer Tem flakes.


Tem flakes?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I prefer root beer imo. People who where leggings normally have pretty damn good butts.


No clothes is much better for butts.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> No clothes is much better for butts.


Agreed. Unless they have those clear pink / black panties.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Agreed. Especially if it's like those clear pink / black panties.


No panties either


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> No panties either


Well now. I really need a girl friend haha.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Well now. I really need a girl friend haha.


i wish i had someone who lived nearby who i was interested in


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Well now. I really need a girl friend haha.


Or anyone with a nice buttt


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> i wish i had someone who lived nearby who i was interested in


I'm interested  in someone but they don't want to date me because she thinks it will wreck our friendship. Rip true love


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I'm interesting in someone but they don't want to date me because she thinks it will wreck our friendship. Rip true love


pretty much everyone I talk to is online, outside of one or two people I met at school. but they probably wouldn't go with me.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm with BurningDesire on this one. I prefer boobs since I can "accidentally" bump or touch them more than butts.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> pretty much everyone I talk to is online, outside of one or two people I met at school. but they probably wouldn't go with me.


Your legit me lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> pretty much everyone I talk to is online, outside of one or two people I met at school. but they probably wouldn't go with me.


That's pretty much me. A few of my nerd friends, and my GF, who was interested by me after I "saved her" from her deadly thinking ;w;


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That's pretty much me. A few of my nerd friends, and my GF, who was interested by me after I "saved her" from her deadly thinking ;w;


I failed to save the person I like from deadly thinking (if I'm thinking the correct thing) she is getting better now though. I can only continue to try


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I failed to save the person I like from deadly thinking (if I'm thinking the correct thing) she is getting better now though. I can only continue to try


Keep trying. Someone dying in front of you is really hurting your heart ;w;


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Keep trying. Someone dying in front of you is really hurting your heart ;w;


It does. I had a dream last night when she succeeded in the deed. First dream I had in 5yrs and I woke up crying. I try. It's hard though.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> It does. I had a dream last night when she succeeded in the deed. First dream I had in 5yrs and I woke up crying. I try. It's hard though.


I know that feel. Happens to me often.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

this discussion about boobs and butts turned dark pretty quickly

come on, we all know butts are better


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> this discussion about boobs and butts turned dark pretty quickly
> 
> come on, we all know butts are better


Yes butts are awesome.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I know that feel. Happens to me often.


The best we can do is try. We can't give up on them. We need to make them feel like they belong in this world.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> The best we can do is try. We can't give up on them. We need to make them feel like they belong in this world.


Yes. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes butts are awesome.


Sorry but I can touch boobs more the butts. I mean sure I can stick my dick in a butt but I mean like I can group boobs.... Soooo


----------



## Everest (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm going to go with man pecs, but butts are definitely a close second too.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Sorry but I can touch boobs more the butts. I mean sure I can stick my dick in a butt but I mean like I can group boobs.... Soooo


congratulations, I think you found the reason for my preference.


Everest said:


> I'm going to go with man pecs, but butts are definitely a close second too.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> congratulations, I think you found the reason for my preference.


I realized I spelled grope wrong lol. Pervertic fail


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I realized I spelled grope wrong lol. Pervertic fail


I didn't even notice


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm a pervert ok.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I didn't even notice


Oh. Haha. Well then. Btw did you look at the site yet?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Oh. Haha. Well then. Btw did you look at the site yet?


I did, notice I liked the post


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a pervert ok.


I'm a feminine pervert.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a pervert ok.


so am I


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I did, notice I liked the post


Oh. I didn't see haha.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

I really don't pay attention to that when looking at girls, it more depends on their personality for me (And if there hot thats not a bad thing) But i'd rather have someone i can talk to and be serious with than a pretty object of my desires. Girls are complicated (believe me i know what i'm talking about) And if you jus go based off of how someone looks your never going to find someone right for you.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I really don't pay attention to that when looking at girls, it more depends on their personality for me (And if there hot thats not a bad thing) But i'd rather have someone i can talk to and be serious with than a pretty object of my desires. Girls are complicated (believe me i know what i'm talking about) And if you jus go based off of how someone looks your never going to find someone right for you.


I think everyone knows that though...did you expect this thread to be serious?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I really don't pay attention to that when looking at girls, it more depends on their personality for me (And if there hot thats not a bad thing) But i'd rather have someone i can talk to and be serious with than a pretty object of my desires. Girls are complicated (believe me i know what i'm talking about) And if you jus go based off of how someone looks your never going to find someone right for you.


I know.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I think everyone knows that though...did you expect this thread to be serious?


Naw i guess i didn't i just thought i'd blow your minds with my women skills


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Naw i guess i didn't i just thought i'd blow your minds with my women skills


Says the 29 years old dude living in his parent's basement.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Says the 29 years old dude living in his parent's basement.


*Sniff Sniff* Wow Vinny That Hurt. And xD i was just kidding about the moms basement thing


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

what are you even talking about


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> what are you even talking about


no ideas.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> what are you even talking about


dont know


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> dont know


so then what do you like more


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> so then what do you like more


Butts all the way


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Butts all the way


almost like me


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> almost like me


Heeehee


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Heeehee


do you know what i mean


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Heeehee


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> do you know what i mean


Ya


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Ya


I still don't get what your earlier post was about


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 19, 2015)

I like butts for I don't have a pair of breasts myself.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I like butts for I don't have a pair of breasts myself.


Butts all the way!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Butts all the way!
> 
> _snip_


but I like them for a different reason


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> but I like them for a different reason


Yeah me too. But there's not a spongebob meme for that reason


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Yeah me too. But there's not a spongebob meme for that reason


is that really true though that it's the same for you because it's not what i'm thinking


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> is that really true though that it's the same for you because it's not what i'm thinking


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> The reason why I like boobs more then butts. Is because you get to look at the boobs more often.





ihaveamac said:


> but, the reason I like butts more is, well, figure it out.





VinsCool said:


> More people has butts





ihaveamac said:


> nope, it's not that I'd look at them more





BurningDesire said:


> Dude he said he's gay. How hard is it to look back lol





VinsCool said:


> But I already know


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

Boobs ftw. Why do people like Butts so much?! 
BUTTS HAVE A MASSIVE SHIT CRACK AND I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY PEOPLE LOVE TO LICK AND ADORE IT SO MUCH OMG WHY?!?!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Boobs ftw. Why do people like Butts so much?!
> BUTTS HAVE A MASSIVE SHIT CRACK AND I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY PEOPLE LOVE TO LICK AND ADORE IT SO MUCH OMG WHY?!?!


other reasons.


----------



## Jao Chu (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm a tits AND ass man. As long as those two items are good, beauty is just a light switch away


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 19, 2015)

Like @VinsCool said, only grils can have boobies so I have to say butts. This does sound like a good Splatfest theme btw.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

@Bubsy Bobcat if that happened..... Okay. For  all you men who like boobs. Flat, perky, or melon. I prefer perky.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2015)

Dicks, definitely dicks.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 19, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Dicks, definitely dicks.


Not even a question but gg


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Haha. Oh well I also approve of cat girls. Remember kids
> 
> Every dollar spent on the waging war on drugs is a dollar not spent geneticly engineering cat girls for domestic ownership.





VinsCool said:


> I wish my girlfriend to be a catgirl.





BurningDesire said:


> Yes. I approve of you. Haha.
> 
> Give her cat ears the next time you have sex.



I got cat ears n cat paws n a cat tail 
Guess what I did this morning to me bf 
Cat boys ftw~



VinsCool said:


> Says the 29 years old dude living in his parent's basement.



He's a 13 year old.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

boobs obviously
anyone who says anything different is wrong. this isn't an opinion, it's a fact.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 19, 2015)

Well.. it depends on how serious we want to be. In reality I don't pay much attention to those things, but if I had to pick one it would be boooobs.
And don't misinterpret that and think that I like huuuuuuge ones, because I really do not. A nice healthy size is good.

Also:


Voxel Studios said:


> Boobs ftw. Why do people like Butts so much?!
> BUTTS HAVE A MASSIVE SHIT CRACK AND I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY PEOPLE LOVE TO LICK AND ADORE IT SO MUCH OMG WHY?!?!


^ That sums up my opinions on butts.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> boobs obviously
> anyone who says anything different is wrong. this isn't an opinion, it's a fact.


Oh, some of us are wrong, according to you.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh, some of us are wrong, according to you.


Yes you are.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 19, 2015)

You're all weird.
#TeamBoobs


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

Like I said earlier, Boobs FTW!!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

I still vote for butts


----------



## Seriel (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I still vote for butts


I still vote for boobs.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

stay classy

"your opinion is not mine so it is invalid"


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2015)

"everyone's entitled to an opinion, but I think yours is especially shit."


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> I got cat ears n cat paws n a cat tail
> Guess what I did this morning to me bf
> Cat boys ftw~
> 
> ...


im not 13 lol


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> "everyone's entitled to an opinion, but I think yours is especially shit."


----------



## hundshamer (Dec 19, 2015)

Butts are like 9v batteries. You know you shouldn't, but you still put your tongue on it!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

hundshamer said:


> Butts are like 9v batteries. You know you shouldn't, but you still put your tongue on it!


I don't think I'd ever do that, but I'd do something else


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I don't think I'd ever do that, but I'd do something else


ouch, I imagine the pain with a 9v battery


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> ouch, I imagine the pain with a 9v battery


yeah it hurts


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> yeah it hurts


i can vouch for this


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 20, 2015)

Petraplexity said:


> i can vouch for this


how can you though?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> how can you though?


A video camera
And permission from p1ngpong to post dicks here 
FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm gonna be the oddball here and vote for noses. Nose = bae.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 20, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> I'm gonna be the oddball here and vote for noses. Nose = bae.


it's a free country


----------



## raystriker (Dec 20, 2015)

I like of both, boobs and butts as long as they're not fake


----------



## raystriker (Dec 20, 2015)

Snip snip


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 20, 2015)

NEITHER! Get a dick in your face if you haven't already!


----------



## Lucar (Dec 20, 2015)

*Walks into thread* I like trains. *Walks out of Thread*


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 20, 2015)

BOOBS *and* BUTTS!!!


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 20, 2015)

Author said:


> BOOBS *and* BUTTS!!!


once again, free country.


----------



## Nyannurs (Dec 20, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> once again, free country.


Do not be alarmed. When a girl has the perfectly proportioned ratio of boobs and butts, then that girl is the holy jesus jerusalem amen.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 20, 2015)

Im'a just say if you got a nice butt, you're mine. Boobs don't really mean too much to me.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 20, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Im'a just say if you got a nice butt, you're mine. Boobs don't really mean too much to me.


basically "you're mine, no questions asked"


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> NEITHER! Get a dick in your face if you haven't already!


Nice custom title


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 20, 2015)

Well thanks!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 20, 2015)

butts for life


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 20, 2015)

This thread be like


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 20, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> Well thanks!


WTF is that a picture of.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2015)

An hybrid between Gollum and a spider I guess.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 20, 2015)

Okay, I'm officially classing this as the first GBAtemp Splatfest because I said so.


Spoiler: 2large4me


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 20, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Okay, I'm officially classing this as the first GBAtemp Splatfest because I said so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2large4me


team whatever marie picks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

there was an image that looked like the splatfest but said was about this anyway. I can't and won't link to it though. you can find it yourself.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 20, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> team whatever marie picks


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 20, 2015)

That picture...look for the “I must confess” thread...


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 21, 2015)

It varies from person to person


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 21, 2015)

I can't believe I actually clicked on this thread...


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 21, 2015)

Games&Stuff said:


> I can't believe I actually clicked on this thread...


what did you expect from the EoF?

also, what do you prefer


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 21, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> what did you expect from the EoF?
> 
> also, what do you prefer



I thought they only posted fake cartridges here and rage letters to the mods that nobody reads...



Jackus said:


> Well.. it depends on how serious we want to be. In reality I don't pay much attention to those things, but if I had to pick one it would be boooobs.
> And don't misinterpret that and think that I like huuuuuuge ones, because I really do not. A nice healthy size is good.



I agree with Jackus here ^


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 21, 2015)

Not at all weird for a 14 girl to compliment stranger's butts lol. Why did I click this thread...? XD


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 21, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Why did I click this thread...? XD


simple:

to answer the question if you like boobs or butts better


----------



## Seriel (Dec 21, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> simple:
> 
> to answer the question if you like boobs or butts better


Actually I came here to see what everyone else thouught.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 21, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Actually I came here to see what everyone else thouught.


okay then

what do you prefer?


oh you answered that already


----------



## Seriel (Dec 21, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> okay then
> 
> what do you prefer?
> 
> ...


Yeah. I did.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I came here to see what people thought, read it all and then threw my hat into the ring.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 21, 2015)

Jackus said:


> Yeah. I did.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I came here to see what people thought, read it all and then threw my hat into the ring.


so in the end, you came to answer.


----------



## Seriel (Dec 21, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> so in the end, you came to answer.


Well, I saw the thread title and my first thought was "I wonder what peoople think"
Only after reading did I contribute (Cos everyone was teaming up on poor team boob  )


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

I hate big butts they are ugly and I prefer flat chests


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 29, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I hate big butts they are ugly and I prefer flat chests


well to each their own


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

I mean look at Lucina she has a flat chest and doesn't have a huge butt


----------



## Larsenv (Dec 29, 2015)

I like bundts.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 29, 2015)

I never thought my thread would get this huge lol.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 29, 2015)

Ass

But Boobs are cool too


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 29, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Ass
> 
> But Boobs are cool too


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 29, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I hate big butts they are ugly and I prefer flat chests


You're missing out in life


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You're missing out in life


I don't want to sound weird, but I like (semi) flat chests too. I don't know what it is. I just prefer something that isn't capable of smothering me to death. XD.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You're missing out in life


Nah, Life can go without Boobs


----------



## 101239 (Dec 30, 2015)

boobs=butts=scat


----------



## lampdemon (Dec 30, 2015)

By sheer number, butts > boobs. Also, you can live without boobs, you can't live without your butt.

Seriousness aside, butts are still better.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 30, 2015)

lampdemon said:


> By sheer number, butts > boobs. Also, you can live without boobs, you can't live without your butt.
> 
> Seriousness aside, butts are still better.


But you can live without using you butt as a way to attract men.


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

Butts because gay.

_Even tho if i had to choose between dicks and butts i'd choose dicks_


(This thread is going *straight *to hell.)


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Butts because gay.
> 
> _Even tho if i had to choose between dicks and butts i'd choose dicks_
> 
> ...


hello there


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Butts because gay.
> 
> _Even tho if i had to choose between dicks and butts i'd choose dicks_
> 
> ...


Anyone who posted anything on the EoF is going straight to hell. But technically in terms of amounts you get two boobies and one butt to play with


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Anyone who posted anything on the EoF is going straight to hell.* But technically in terms of amounts you get two boobies and one butt to play with*


..?


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> ..?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> ..?


I  mean why settle for one thing good when you can have two of something good!


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I  mean why settle for one thing good when you can have two of something good!


Testicles.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Testicles.


wat


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Testicles.


I mean if your not gay. If your gay then go play with them testicals and watch boku no pico! I don't give a shit. You are who you are hahah


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I mean if your not gay. If your gay then go play with them testicals and watch boku no pico! I don't give a shit. You are who you are hahah


Because all gays like Boku No Pico.
(jk i get you.)


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Because all gays like Boku No Pico.
> (jk i get you.)


 I'm not gay and truth is boku no pico isn't all that bad lol. I strangely didn't mind it


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I'm not gay and truth is boku no pico isn't all that bad lol. I strangely didn't mind it


Well , they are childs.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Well , they are childs.


...?


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> ...?


The main characters of Boku No Pico are childs.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> The main characters of Boku No Pico are childs.


I'm aware. I just wasn't shire what that had to do with the convo haha


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

what are you two going on about


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I'm aware. I just wasn't shire what that had to do with the convo haha


Ah. my bad.

I meant that i personally found it disturbing because of that very reason but that's just me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ihaveamac said:


> what are you two going on about


I have have no clue ._.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Ah. my bad.
> 
> I meant that i personally found it disturbing because of that very reason but that's just me.
> 
> ...


I started talking about boku no pico then we got into a lovey discussion of child porn


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> I started talking about boku no pico then we got into a lovey discussion of child porn


Ah , EoF.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Ah , EoF.


Really takes the stress away from life


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Really takes the stress away from life


For me EoF shows how bad humans are as a species.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> For me EoF shows how bad humans are as a species.


If this was the first place aliens saw on the internet we would be doomed


----------



## Exavold (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> If this was the first place aliens saw on the internet we would be doomed


Not really , they would have been scared away.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 30, 2015)

Dude, please don't bring Christianity into this. We all live under different beliefs. I believe butts are our saviors. XD


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Dude, please don't bring Christianity into this. We all live under different beliefs. I believe butts are our saviors. XD


Who brought Christianity into this? There is a thread for that ya know xD


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 30, 2015)

The comment mentioning "Hell".


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 30, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> The comment mentioning "Hell".


Just cause you say the word hell doesn't mean your starting a topic in christanity lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

It was a litteral wording actually


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 30, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Just cause you say the word hell doesn't mean your starting a topic in christanity lol


Religion in general. Sorry I confused you all. Either way, butts are better xD


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Religion in general. Sorry I confused you all. Either way, butts are better xD


All hail butts


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> All hail butts


t p i


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> t p i


W U B


----------



## G0R3Z (Dec 30, 2015)

I like both, but I think it's important for a girl (or guy, whatever your preference) to have a nice behind. My wife has a nice set of both, but i've had girlfriends who were very thin and I was never quite sure where to put my hands, I like to grab onto an arse.


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 30, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> I like both, but I think it's important for a girl (or guy, whatever your preference) to have a nice behind. My wife has a nice set of both, but i've had girlfriends who were very thin and I was never quite sure where to put my hands, I like to grab onto an arse.


so...butts.


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 31, 2015)

ALL HAIL BUTTLER!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

Why am I the minority lol


----------



## Exavold (Dec 31, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Why am I the minority lol


Because you are weird >.>

(jk of course.)


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Because you are weird >.>
> 
> (jk of course.)


Hey. At least my username isn't a sentence brought together to be one word  (yes I can't instult people)


----------



## Exavold (Dec 31, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Hey. At least my username isn't a sentence brought together to be one word  (yes I can't instult people)


Yeah , when creating this account i was kind of salty , lol.
If i only i could change my name.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> Yeah , when creating this account i was kind of salty , lol.
> If i only i could change my name.


Contact a admin. I got mine changed. They should change yours (or a mod)


----------



## Exavold (Dec 31, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Contact a admin. I got mine changed. They should change yours (or a mod)


You need a good reason for that.
I don't think mine is.
Plus i don't really want to bother them.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> You need a good reason for that.
> I don't think mine is.
> Plus i don't really want to bother them.


I just said can I have a name change they said sure lol


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 31, 2015)

i sometimes use ihaveahax now

also this isn't "i want a new username", it's "do you like butts or butts"


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> i sometimes use ihaveahax now
> 
> also this isn't "i want a new username", it's "do you like butts or butts"


Boobs. Sorry I'm weird but boobs ahahaha


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 31, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Boobs. Sorry I'm weird but boob ahahaha


invalid choice


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> invalid choice


No yours is. My opinion is the only correct one


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 31, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> No yours is. My opinion is the only correct one


who said opinions are objective


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> who said opinions are objective


Note to self: never argue with someone smarter then you.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 31, 2015)

I know I said I don't like ether but I prefer butts as long as they arent HUGE


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 31, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Note to self: never argue with someone smarter then you.


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 31, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


>


Dat face does look likes its craving some booty though


----------



## ihaveahax (Dec 31, 2015)

BurningDesire said:


> Dat face does look likes its craving some booty though


what do you expect


----------



## Exavold (Dec 31, 2015)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I know I said I don't like ether but I prefer butts as long as they arent HUGE


I prefer _small_ ones


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Dec 31, 2015)

Don'tTalkToMe said:


> I prefer _small_ ones


Same


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Best Thread 2015
I r8 8/8 m8


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Best Thread 2015
> I r8 8/8 m8


congratulations on bumping it, you don't win anything though


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Butts are still better.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Butts are still better.


No.


Petraplexity said:


> boobs obviously
> anyone who says anything different is wrong. this isn't an opinion, it's a fact.


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> No.


no butts are better


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

Oh shit. I've made a good thread. To be honest I forgot about this... 

Boobs are better.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 15, 2016)

Boobs are better, as long as they arent huge


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Oh hello old necrobumped thread.
Butts are still better.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Oh hello old necrobumped thread.
> Butts are still better.


This was one hell of a bump. When did I make this.. November 2015 or something?


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This was one hell of a bump. When did I make this.. November 2015 or something?


December 18, 2015.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Let's get to the fact: Butts are better.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This was one hell of a bump. When did I make this.. November 2015 or something?


December 18th 2015. It says on the top of the page you poo head.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> December 18, 2015.


Damn son, I was one month off. 


VinsCool said:


> Let's get to the fact: Butts are better.


Boobs have yummy baby milk butts have shit


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Let's get to the fact: Butts are better.


die
#BoobMasterRace

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> Boobs have yummy baby milk butts have shit


amen


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Boobs have yummy baby milk butts have shit


Butts have a hole.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Butts have a hole.


Boobs have a nipple


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Boobs have yummy baby milk butts have shit


who said that's their only purpose


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> who said that's their only purpose


What other purposes do butts have besides shitting


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 15, 2016)

Butts, whats the point of them, but BOOBS that's a different story


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> What other purposes do butts have besides shitting


come on you can think about it


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Boobs have a nipple


Are you saying your dong fits in a nipple?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> come on you can think about it


They house the pussy... Is all I can think of.


----------



## Dorimori (May 15, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


>


That's Senran Kagura, right?


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> They house the pussy... Is all I can think of.


u wot

that's something else


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> That's Senran Kagura, right?


Whatever it is, it's still trash.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> That's Senran Kagura, right?


yes


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Whatever it is, it's still trash.


Like u 


ihaveamac said:


> u wot
> 
> that's something else


it's around the buttle areas. DONT JUDGE ME IM VERY TIRED 2 DAY


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 15, 2016)

Butts, because I _still _don't have any breasts of my own.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Whatever it is, it's still trash.


fuck off skrüb


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> come on you can think about it





VinsCool said:


> Butts have a hole.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Like u


i'm hurt


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> i'm hurt


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


>


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


>


r00d


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


you can have two boobs and only one butt.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> you can have two boobs and only one butt.


Not everyone has boobs though.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Are you saying your dong fits in a nipple?


His is probably small enough to


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Not everyone has boobs though.


People can choose to have them if they want. Now butts, butts you can't choose you don't want no matter what gender. With boobs you can be a male and have them or a female and not.


----------



## Exavold (May 15, 2016)

Won't this thread fuck off already ?


----------



## Dorimori (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> i'm hurt


*butt*hurt


----------



## BurningDesire (May 15, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Won't this thread fuck off already ?


Once you stop stealing my undies


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Won't this thread fuck off already ?


Yes I know lol


----------



## Exavold (May 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Once you stop stealing my undies


Wait , YOU stole my undies :<


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

http://tinyurl.com/burning-desire-is-awesome


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Wait , YOU stole my undies :<


Plot twist, I actually stole them

from both of you.


----------



## Exavold (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Plot twist, I actually stole them
> 
> from both of you.


Everybody steals my undies


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Exavold said:


> Everybody steals my undies


Sorry


----------



## Exavold (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Sorry


At least I have milk to start the day.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Exavold said:


> At least I have milk to start the day.


Yes, *cough* milk


----------



## Exavold (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yes, *cough* milk


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

#TeamButts


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Boobs >>> Butts > Pussy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Donald Trump


----------



## DHall243 (May 15, 2016)

50/50


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Boobs >>> Butts > Pussy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Donald Trump


you hurt his feeling 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

can this thread go 2 bed now


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

I'll have to go with butts because... _reasons_...


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I'll have to go with butts because... _reasons_...


your profile info says it all





don't worry it's the same for me


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> your profile info says it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I don't know what your talking about.


"Totally not gay. At all."


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> "Totally not gay. At all."



I don't see that anywhere...


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I don't see that anywhere...


you literally just removed it from your custom title


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> you literally just removed it from your custom title



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I don't see that anywhere...


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


vinscool just did it for you


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 49273



It's a fake. Just a fake. Nothing to see here.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> It's a fake. Just a fake. Nothing to see here.


I have nothing to gain with a fake image


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I have nothing to gain with a fake image



That's what all the people who make fake images say...


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> That's what all the people who make fake images say...


I'm different


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> That's what all the people who make fake images say...





Spoiler


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49274



You made a fake image based on the fake image VinsCool made!

I CALL SHENANIGANS


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> You made a fake images based on the fake image VinsCool made!
> 
> I CALL SHENANIGANS


you deleted the post.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> you deleted the post.



Pics of me deleting it or it didn't happen.


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Pics of me deleting it or it didn't happen.


a picture of the post is right there.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> a picture of the post is right there.



But it's a fake. I'm not gay... at all...


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> But it's a fake. I'm not gay... at all...


you are




so am i


that's the end result i guess


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> But it's a fake. I'm not gay... at all...


It's ok, you can tell 

also, Boobs or butts?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (May 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's ok, you can tell
> 
> also, Boobs or butts?



Butts. No reason as to why.


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Butts. No reason as to why.


that reason was just said up a bit


----------



## Ricken (May 15, 2016)

Boobs

I have reasons


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Butts. No reason as to why.


Good choices, butts for the win


#TeamButts


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> it took me ages to get USB Loader GX working when most of it was actually pretty simple


took me about 10 minutes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

GET BACK ON TOPIC EVERYONE


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> took me about 10 minutes.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> GET BACK ON TOPIC EVERYONE


we were already on topic, you decided to quote one of my old off-topic posts in this thread.




also which one do you think are better


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

Remember 101239? He sucked.
































boobies


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> we were already on topic, you decided to quote one of my old off-topic posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


b                   o                          o                        b                 s


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> b                   o                          o                        b                 s


ok i respect your opinion



even if I think it's wrong because it's not mine


----------



## astronautlevel (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> even if I think it's wrong because it's not mine


kernel9loaderhax


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> kernel9loaderhax


arm9loaderhax


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> ok i respect your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> even if I think it's wrong because it's not mine


why did u choose butts


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> arm9loaderhax


leg9loaderhax


----------



## ihaveahax (May 15, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> why did u choose butts


reasons that you'd find if you actually read some of these pages

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Petraplexity said:


> leg9loaderhax


head9loaderhax


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> head9loaderhax


shouldersknees&toes9loaderhax


----------



## GhostLatte (May 15, 2016)

Butts > boobs nuff said


----------



## joyoshi (May 15, 2016)

Boobs. Butt they can't be too big.


----------



## EarlAB (May 16, 2016)

Mmmmmmm...


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2016)

Click for boobies!!!
Click for butts


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Click for boobies!!!
> Click for butts


Fuck you. Butts are better.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Fuck you. Butts are better.


You fuck. Better are boobs.


----------



## Wiidii100 (May 16, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> You fuck. Better are boobs.


GUYS GUYS... LET'S MAKE A COMPROMISE. #BellybuttonUMasterRace


----------



## Feeling it! (May 16, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Are you to gay and dating or something? Is there some form of drama I do not know about?!?


This forum turned south riiiiiiiiiight here.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 16, 2016)

I like women with natural curves like Leanne Crow 



Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## migles (May 16, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I like women with natural curves like Leanne Crow
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nsfw


"natural"


----------



## Noctosphere (May 16, 2016)

migles said:


> "natural"


hahaha, trust me they are...
The way she play with them, they really are, trust me, you havent seen her videos


----------



## Haloman800 (May 16, 2016)

So apparently, if you like butts more, you're not white.


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)

Haloman800 said:


> So apparently, if you like butts more, you're not white.


Not exactly true.

I'm white and I prefer butts


----------



## Haloman800 (May 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Not exactly true.
> 
> I'm white and I prefer butts


They both have their biological indicators, wide hips mean they are prime for child bearing, big breasts mean they will be able to feed children.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 16, 2016)

Well we can make a compromise : Boobs huge like butt


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Touko White (May 22, 2016)

Butts, it's Cammy that converted me...

<3


----------



## BurningDesire (May 22, 2016)

Normally I wouldn't say this. Let it die


----------



## Touko White (May 22, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Normally I wouldn't say this. Let it die


Let what die? The thread?


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Pleng (May 28, 2016)

This is a debate that's confused me every time it gets mentioned. Both have their good points; and neither have anything going against them... but, more importantly, anybody I react with in an appreciative way has both... so there's really no need to chose


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

This thread is missing some central aspects,  i for my part am creepy enough to lay ALOT more of my attention to the hair and face and if those eyes manage to stare into my soul i don't give jack shit about the remaining appeareance.  (yup,  i have a thing for ridiculusly long hair,  don't ask) 

- Quick and Dirty with TT -


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Butts


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Butts


Answering twice is cheating 

- Quick and Dirty with TT -


----------



## Touko White (May 28, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> This thread is missing some central aspects,  i for my part am creepy enough to lay ALOT more of my attention to the hair and face and if those eyes manage to stare into my soul i don't give jack shit about the remaining appeareance.  (yup,  i have a thing for ridiculusly long hair,  don't ask)
> 
> - Quick and Dirty with TT -


Same here!


----------



## joyoshi (May 28, 2016)

Boots


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Boots


Boats


----------



## petethepug (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Well gentlemen, start your debate!



This somehow reminds me of that previous thread lol.

NO BOOBS, only Butts (Yes it's supposed to be capitalized.)


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

I like boobs because you can suck them. You can suck the ass as well but there's no indicator on where to suck


----------



## Bosshi (May 28, 2016)

Boobs


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

Bosshi said:


> Boobs


I love your art <3


----------



## petethepug (May 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I like boobs because you can suck them. You can suck the ass as well but there's no indicator on where to suck


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 28, 2016)

Yes, they are better.


----------



## GoddessKozy (May 28, 2016)

one time i sniffed a guys butt and it smelled awful, what is the appeal


----------



## nxwing (May 28, 2016)

GoddessKozy said:


> one time i sniffed a guys butt and it smelled awful, what is the appeal


The shape


----------



## GoddessKozy (May 28, 2016)

nxwing said:


> The shape


Alright, that's true


----------



## Bosshi (May 28, 2016)

GoddessKozy said:


> Alright, that's true


Boobs can have a great shape too


----------



## GoddessKozy (May 28, 2016)

Bosshi said:


> Boobs can have a great shape too


That's true too. They're also really comfortable to lay on and they won't smell when you put your face up to them


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

GoddessKozy said:


> That's true too. They're also really comfortable to lay on and they won't smell when you put your face up to them


Here are some natural pillow


Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## Bosshi (May 28, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Here are some natural pillow
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nsfw


Who is the first one? The second is leane crow


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

Rachel Aldana, but unfortunatle, she lost some cups recently 
At that time, she was wearing 30O
Now she wears 32L


----------



## Bosshi (May 28, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Rachel Aldana, but unfortunatle, she lost some cups recently
> At that time, she was wearing 30O
> Now she wears 32L


Thanks, gonna keep this for "science"


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

Bosshi said:


> Thanks, gonna keep this for "science"


want real science : type Himiwako on google
Natural too
Here's a pic :
<snip>

Last news says 38T but since she has Macromastia, they are still growing


----------



## Bosshi (May 28, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> want real science : type Himiwako on google
> Natural too
> Here's a pic :
> <snip>
> ...


Hitomi Tanaka is great too


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

Bosshi said:


> Hitomi Tanaka is great too


I know her
Who said japanese are flat?
BTW, Himiwako isn't japanese, I don't know the country, but the city she is from is Amsterdam

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

haaa.... Macromastia, such a great disease...
Ever growing boobs, that won't sag with today's bras.
And an overgrowing clitoris, making them sex beast


----------



## BurningDesire (May 28, 2016)

I've created something truly wonderful


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

what?


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Haloman800 said:


> So apparently, if you like butts more, you're not white.


You forgot that Russia is called white for a moment I see.......but this is from....well we can read the site name....


Butts are better and I am the whitest man alive.


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Yes butts are better^^^^


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I've created something truly wonderful


You sure did


----------



## Touko White (May 28, 2016)

bubs are better
I bought one 2 day

the best of both


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> You forgot that Russia is called white for a moment I see.......but this is from....well we can read the site name....
> 
> 
> Butts are better and I am the whitest man alive.


Albino?


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Albino?


Have you ever been in a snowstorm or in the rain at night?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Have you ever been in a snowstorm or in the rain at night?


snowstorm do makes you white, but not rain wtf?


----------



## Touko White (May 28, 2016)

I'm whiter than you because my last name is White. ^^
Literally, I look like a ghost IRL.

When I was talking about the truth behind my troll name (Dabby Mago) to Touko Lumina I was whiter than #ffffff


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> snowstorm do makes you white, but not rain wtf?


In Texas we pretend rain is snow sometimes.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

well, I'm from quebec province, in canada, Country of Snow


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> well, I'm from quebec province, in canada, Country of Snow


Although it's fucking hot these days.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Although it's fucking hot these days.


indeed, around 25, 35 with humidex


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Well gentlemen, start your debate!




That's a.... Intro. Is this the not safe for work part of the site?  If so, then maybe I would weigh in, that is if anyone cares what I think.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That's a.... Intro. Is this the not safe for work part of the site?  If so, then maybe I would weigh in, that is if anyone cares what I think.


no but we need NSFW area.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> no but we need NSFW area.


http://porn.gbatemp.net


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> no but we need NSFW area.



We'll then I won't say much, just let my avatar picture do the talking. 

I was dumb enough to click the link.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

XD i see what you did there.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> XD i see what you did there.



Well until there is a legit nsfw part, I have to respect the place and not taint it with sinful lust, it must remain with the sin of hacking greed (I do not imply that hacking is a sin, is was just a joke!) 

I do have a better question better kept for appropriate nsfw thread though.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 28, 2016)

The porn section is for staff only.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The porn section is for staff only.


I was drinking coffee when I saw that......


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The porn section is for staff only.


There is a actual porn section? This has to be a joke.... I almost read.

"The porn staff only section." I need to clean my glasses.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 28, 2016)

We've told you guys about it enough times. It's literally the only incentive we offer to get people to join the team.


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The porn section is for staff only.


Damn no luck for most of the perverted userbase


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> There is a actual porn section? This has to be a joke.... I almost read.
> 
> "The porn staff only section." I need to clean my glasses.


if it is real then I wonder how well my URL skillz work.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Damn no luck for most of the perverted userbase


You mean... all male gamer?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> We've told you guys about it enough times. It's literally the only incentive we offer to get people to join the team.



Well I'm new here. *flashes newbie tag proudly* so I wouldn't know. So what team should I join? If it involved being good at Mario game or something, I play super Mario maker on super expert. we all know how bad those course are. Any fighting games I could probably scrub my way through.


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> You mean... all male gamer?


There are female perverted gamers too.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well I'm new here. *flashes newbie tag proudly* so I wouldn't know. So what team should I join? If it involved being good at Mario game or something, I play super Mario maker on super expert. we all know how bad those course are. Any fighting games I could probably scrub my way through.


The moderator team that goes through alot of things everyday.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> There are female perverted gamers too.


ofc, but they aren'T all perverted, while male game ALL are


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> ofc, but they aren'T all perverted, while male game ALL are



We can't let them know that, your making us look bad, how we supposed to get girlfriends now?


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

perverted female gamers? where?


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> There are female perverted gamers too.


And everywhere you see them,  they are allready in a relationship,  yet you never randomly meet a boyfriend of said girls. 
Talk about an error in the Matrix...


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> And everywhere you see them,  they are allready in a relationship,  yet you never randomly meet a boyfriend of said girls.
> Talk about an error in the Matrix...


Your realism is making me remember sad memories of lies and pain.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> And everywhere you see them,  they are allready in a relationship,  yet you never randomly meet a boyfriend of said girls.
> Talk about an error in the Matrix...



They are also on twitch streaming for donation tips and subscriber using sex appeal. Why watch them attempt to learn a game they cleary didnt have no intenntion of playing, no matter how popular it is just cause its new and everyone is gonna go looking for the latest thing, only to see bad gameplay and mostly pritorising themself on camera? The game isn't the show, they are.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They are also on twitch streaming for donation tips and subscriber using sex appeal. Why watch them attempt to learn a game they cleary didnt have no intenntion of playing, no matter how popular it is just cause its new and everyone is gonna go looking for the latest thing, only to see bad gameplay and mostly pritorising themself on camera? The game isn't the show, they are.


Yeah they make the game window smaller then there window.


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> They are also on twitch streaming for donation tips and subscriber using sex appeal. Why watch them attempt to learn a game they cleary didnt have no intenntion of playing, no matter how popular it is just cause its new and everyone is gonna go looking for the latest thing, only to see bad gameplay and mostly pritorising themself on camera? The game isn't the show, they are.


Thanks,  Sherlock,  you just learned how to twitch xD
Rule 1: take a popular game
Rule 2: play it
Rule 3: "face" cam
Rule 4: be female
Huge Profit


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

Himiwako is twitching...
she make a lot of profit...
I wonder why


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> Thanks,  Sherlock,  you just learned how to twitch xD
> Rule 1: take a popular game
> Rule 2: play it
> Rule 3: "face" cam
> ...



I been a fan of twitch since i found out the only network that broadcast gaming conventions has shut down, so now I am a twitch viewer since like 2009. lol I been twitching for long time, and i wont stop.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

this is @DinohScene 's stand!
Stand name: Direroreroreroreroreroreroreroreroru.   (we are derailing this thread so fucking hard)


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> this is @DinohScene 's stand!
> Stand name: Direroreroreroreroreroreroreroreroru.


was he talking to me? I ignored him so I dont see his post xD


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> was he talking to me? I ignored him so I dont see his post xD


no it is just a meme just like marg- *thread locked banned reported unsubcribed killed murderd*


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> this is @DinohScene 's stand!
> Stand name: Direroreroreroreroreroreroreroreroru.   (we are derailing this thread so fucking hard)


Yeah,  because on EoF that is a terrible and unforgivable thing to do,  not to mention the absolutely cultivates topics that go down... 
Soooo,  gentlemen and pretend women:
Tatas or tooshies? 

- Quick and Dirty with TT -


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

ass or no reason to live.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

Well, least were discussing the title topic again


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well, least were discussing the title topic again


We aren't,  this thing faced 10 minutes of a fullstop right afterwards,  let's re-derail it xD


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

y not both 2 day?


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

A classic indeed

- Quick and Dirty with TT -


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 28, 2016)

To be honest i wonder what straight women think about this topic? If it is a gay, or lesbian woman, i would feel they think more like a straight guy does twoards women looks. correct me if im wrong, i dont wwant to imply something that isnt true. I'm more curious knowing and learning people mindset of thiings even if is not gender based like most people think.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> To be honest i wonder what straight women think about this topic? If it is a gay, or lesbian woman, i would feel they think more like a straight guy does twoards women looks. correct me if im wrong, i dont wwant to imply something that isnt true. I'm more curious knowing and learning people mindset of thiings even if is not gender based like most people think.


They would probably post that question,........................


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> They would probably post that question,........................


This thread is one of those which are actually highly informative for women alike,  they just would never admit its usefullness


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

Ok @BurningDesire a  poll for this is way overdue,  unless there is one and tapatalk doesnt show it xD
Also you probably noticed,  but wr just took over this thread and won't lrt it die anytime soon. 
Good moment to be proud of what a beautiful thing you created with a mere 8 words. 

- Quick and Dirty with TT -


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 28, 2016)

Oh and since i doubleposted in EoF,  might aswell triplepost,  and simce this gif randomly resurfaced on my phone and begged me to be in here,
I just can't say no to it:






- Quick and Dirty with TT -


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> Oh and since i doubleposted in EoF,  might aswell triplepost,  and simce this gif randomly resurfaced on my phone and begged me to be in here,
> I just can't say no to it:
> 
> 
> ...


no cadence no life


----------



## DinohScene (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> this is @DinohScene 's stand!
> Stand name: Direroreroreroreroreroreroreroreroru.   (we are derailing this thread so fucking hard)



I'll give you a picture of a cock if you shut up.


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'll give you a picture of a cock if you shut up.



^



DinohScene said:


> I'll give you a picture of a cock if you shut up.



Aren't i creative?  :3


----------



## sirocyl (May 29, 2016)

Butts, but I can admire both equally. :3


----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2016)

sirocyl said:


> Butts, but I can admire both equally. :3


I do both at the same time.
Boobs big like butts (only when they are natural)


Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 29, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> Thanks,  Sherlock,  you just learned how to twitch xD
> Rule 1: take a popular game
> Rule 2: play it
> Rule 3: "face" cam
> ...







Is this right?


----------



## Chary (May 29, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> To be honest i wonder what straight women think about this topic?



Can't honestly say I've ever given thought to or cared about this kinda topic. Yet I'm here reading this thread anyways.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 29, 2016)

Chary said:


> Can't honestly say I've ever given thought to or cared about this kinda topic. Yet I'm here reading this thread anyways.



Well i think is positive thing that you decided to read. Even though is probably not much of your interest is just the idea it can catch someone eye and stimulate conversation and reactions like yours Chary.


----------



## GoddessKozy (May 29, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> To be honest i wonder what straight women think about this topic? If it is a gay, or lesbian woman, i would feel they think more like a straight guy does twoards women looks.



I'm straight as a circle so I can't give you a perspective on how straight women might feel, tho as a girl who likes girls I can say I actually don't really understand what makes one superior than the other when both are great. Course that could be a common thing all the way around.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 29, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'll give you a picture of a cock if you shut up.


Not the response I was expecting. XD


----------



## Bosshi (May 29, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> View attachment 51056
> 
> Is this right?


Seriously? She even made her name like brazzers D: and people still donate?


----------



## Feeling it! (May 29, 2016)

Bosshi said:


> Seriously? She even made her name like brazzers D: and people still donate?


how 2 get rich 2 day. female edition.


----------



## Bosshi (May 29, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> how 2 get rich 2 day. female edition.


"expose boobs" +10$/min


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 29, 2016)

I read the first post, scrolled down to the bottom to respond, and people are talking about Wii homebrew.

Anyway, boobs are better.


----------



## GoddessKozy (May 29, 2016)

Wii homebrew is the sexiest part of a girls body


----------



## Feeling it! (May 29, 2016)

GoddessKozy said:


> Wii homebrew is the sexiest part of a girls body


Random yet makes perfect sense.


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 29, 2016)

Bosshi said:


> Seriously? She even made her name like brazzers D: and people still donate?


Not even able to look at the attachment and i am just gonna make a blind guess that we are talking about Kacytron (or how it's spelled) 
Yup,  she must be the most popular female fakegamer on twitch by now,  and she doesn't hide it a bit that all the sillywilly-stuff and the porn-puns are entirely intended.  She even has a fancy socalled "Goldenshower"-animation going on whenever someone donates...


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 29, 2016)

GoddessKozy said:


> Wii homebrew is the sexiest part of a girls body


Still waiting for the "WiiUBrator", that homebrew was to legendary to not get a sucessor xD


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 29, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> We've told you guys about it enough times. It's literally the only incentive we offer to get people to join the team.


That and custom titles.  I made mine "Supreme Overlord" on my site.


----------



## GoddessKozy (May 29, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> Still waiting for the "WiiUBrator", that homebrew was to legendary to not get a sucessor xD


Could a wiimote actually produce strong enough vibrations anyways?


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 29, 2016)

GoddessKozy said:


> Could a wiimote actually produce strong enough vibrations anyways?


You'd be surprised


----------



## GoddessKozy (May 29, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> You'd be surprised


I'll have to put it up to my nose next time I play a wii game and see, supposedly your nose and downstairs area are equally sensitive.


----------



## Jackall4BDN (May 29, 2016)

GoddessKozy said:


> I'll have to put it up to my nose next time I play a wii game and see, supposedly your nose and downstairs area are equally sensitive.


Better try the homebrew,  instead,  the games don't go full-force on it 
Also let me know how that turned out for you


----------



## GoddessKozy (May 29, 2016)

Jackall4BDN said:


> Better try the homebrew,  instead,  the games don't go full-force on it
> Also let me know how that turned out for you



If I can find my wii ;o


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 29, 2016)

Alright folks, I know it's Summer (in the Northern Hemisphere at least) and in a lot of places schools have just finished for the next few months. 
As a result y'all's little hormones are going nuts, but this is supposedly polite society and you need to put your dicks away. 
We're not going to accept dozens of blatantly perverse threads, 
even in the EoF. 

That's what Reddit is for.


----------

